# And here are my long awaited Christmas presents



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Well Dec. 21 and Dec. 22 Close enough to be Christmas presents 

Started off with twin doelings:










Then had triplets (2 boys & 1 girl):










And finished up with a little girl:










I'd say that's a pretty good haul, 2 boys and 4 girls in 2 days


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwwwweeeeee  Congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That last little girl is a doll! I love all their colors, so cute!!

What are they going to be named?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

CapriGem Hazelnut Splash X Dill's BF Emerson Drive *B 

2 doelings-went with coffee names
CapriGem Em Demitasse (lighter doeling)
CapriGem Em Cafe Mocha (darker doeling) retained

------------------------------------------------------------

Maplewood Hill Top Tawny X Dill's BF Emerson Drive *B

2 bucklings & 1 doeling- color oriented names
CapriGem Em Tanner ( darker tan buckling)
CapriGem Em Fandango (flashy tri color/buckskin)
Caprigem Em Coral (lighter doeling)

------------------------------------------------------------

Maplewood Hill Top Faith X Dill's BF Emerson Drive *B

1 doeling 
CapriGem Em Genesis ( flashy broken/ roaned buckskin)

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute. At first glance look like little baby deer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Jodi!! All are ADORABLE but that little Coral really caught my eye....something about her that I really like


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute... a big congrats............ :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwww!!! So darling! I want some baby goats again :laugh:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

liz said:


> Congratulations Jodi!! All are ADORABLE but that little Coral really caught my eye....something about her that I really like


She may be for sale depending on reservations.

Let me know if you may be interested :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------

